

Twitter and users sued over UK injunction breaches - estel
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2011/may/20/twitter-sued-by-footballer-over-privacy

======
fun2have
Could Twitter use the First Amendment?

This has to be very weirdest case. In effect Twitter is been sued by unknown
person as their is an injunction in the UK against naming the Footballer.

~~~
Semiapies
Not in the UK.

~~~
fun2have
Yes, but surely the Securing the Protection of our Enduring and Established
Constitutional Heritage Act applies. See
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SPEECH_Act_of_2010>

